# Restoring luster in the coat



## Sasha's Mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi folks - 

My Sasha was spayed last week. I thought that I'd keep her onesies until we get the stiches out on Friday. But within two days of the second new onesie, she got all matted up! Although I was afraid to making her uncomfortable and mess with the incision, I'm now combing / brushing / clipping her. One half done! 

Everything in the onesie seems dry now! The detangler spay wets the spots I'm working, but her coat now seems dry. Any suggestions to get the luster back in her coat? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, she's adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It is probably as much the anesthesia and the surgery itself as it is the onesie… plus she's approaching the time when they start to lose puppy coat anyway. I would just feed her well, maybe add some fish oil to her diet, and with for those stitches to come out. Then bathe her and use a good conditioner, like Coat Handler's or CC Spectrum 10. If you REALLY want to condition her coat, you can "float" her coat in a deep tub full of warm water and conditioner for about 10 minutes, then rinse and dry her normally.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

krandall said:


> If you REALLY want to condition her coat, you can "float" her coat in a deep tub full of warm water and conditioner for about 10 minutes, then rinse and dry her normally.


Just did this a half-hour ago with the Coat Handler conditioner and it works wonders.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Coat Handler is definitely the next product for me to try. I only have about 4 bottles of shampoo to finish!


----------

